# [Eth0]No detecta la tarjeta de red(parcialmente solucionado)

## RiNoA__

Hola:

Al arrancar el livecd de small gentoo con soporte para jmicron la tarjeta de red se ve al hacer ifconfig -a y puedo hacer dhcpcd eth3 para tener internet. Sin embargo, cuando reinicio y entro en mi sistema no aparece la interfaz asociada a la tarjeta de red por ninguna parte haciendo ifconfig -a. El primer kernel lo hice con genkernel y no me la detectaba, luego compilé un kernel a partir de lo obtenido con genkernel y arranqué dicho kernel donde cambié algunas opciones, pero sigue sin detectar la tarjeta de red. Lo que tengo ahora mismo relacionado con la red es:

Device Drivers --->

    Network Device Support --->

         Ethernet 1000 --->

              <M> SyKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL)             [Genkernel ya había marcado esta opción como módulo]

              <  >  Marvell Yukon Chipset /SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED)      [Genkernel me lo marcó como módulo pero yo lo he quitado porque he leído que podía dar problemas]

         PHY Device Support and infraestructure

              <*> Drivers for Marvell PHYs          [Esto Genkernel no lo marcó y yo lo marqué]

         Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit) --->

              <M> nForce Ethernet support

Nota: versión núcleo 2.6.21

No lo entiendo, cuando instalé hace unos meses un kernel 2.6.20 no tuve estos problemas con la tarjeta de red   :Crying or Very sad: 

Aquí va la info:

```
small-gentoo_x86 root # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4364 (rev 12)

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
```

lsmod desde el livecd:

```

small-gentoo_x86 root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

intel_agp              23196  1

agpgart                30924  1 intel_agp

i2c_i801                8076  0

sky2                   40584  0

eth1394                18820  0

tg3                    99844  0

e1000                 112192  0

sbp2                   22020  0

ohci_hcd               19460  0

uhci_hcd               22544  0

usb_storage            64064  1

ehci_hcd               28044  0

```

ifconfig -a desde el livecd

```
small-gentoo_x86 root # ifconfig -a

eql       Link encap:Serial Line IP

          MASTER  MTU:576  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:5

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth2      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-D8-00-00-FC-47-F6-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:1005 (1005.0 b)

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:D0:73:1E

          inet addr:192.168.1.34  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::218:f3ff:fed0:731e/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:29 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3226 (3.1 Kb)  TX bytes:2100 (2.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:18

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

shaper0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:10

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

lsmod en mi sistema:

```

OrKuS ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

e1000                 112192  0

sbp2                   22148  0

tg3                   100612  0

sky2                   41480  0

usb_storage            64576  1

intel_agp              23708  1

agpgart                33100  1 intel_agp

eth1394                19076  0

i2c_i801                8848  0

ehci_hcd               29964  0

uhci_hcd               23312  0
```

ifconfig -a en mi sistema:

```
OrKuS ~ # ifconfig -a

eql       Link encap:Serial Line IP

          MASTER  MTU:576  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:5

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-D8-00-00-FC-47-F6-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2324 (2.2 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

shaper0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:10

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Ah, también probé a cargar el módulo que da la opción de nforce, pero nada (porque lo leí por algún otro topic, no por ninguna otra cosa). Muchas gracias con lo que sea   :Rolling Eyes:  .Last edited by RiNoA__ on Sat May 12, 2007 12:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo probaría antes que nada, generar un enlace simbolico para eth1, eth2  y eth3

```

ln /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

ln /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth2

ln /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth3
```

Y tratar de iniciar el servicio para las tres posibilidades:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

Daría la impresión de que falta el enlace solamente.

Saludos!

----------

## RiNoA__

Eso ya lo tenía hecho, los tres enlaces simbólicos para ir probando, y en los tres me dice que no existen y que verifique el hardware o el módulo tanto si lo cargo automáticamente al inicio como a mano, obviamente. Lo único que para crear enlaces simbólicos hago ln -s.

Además he probado a quitar lo de nforce que tenía marcado porque me he liado y creo que no me hace falta y además otra opción que no he puesto arriba que equivale al módulo de skge (el de syKonnect gigabit, aunque no llegó a cargarse en ningún momento) para que no afectara a sky2, pero nada, sigue igual   :Mad:  .

Muchas gracias de todas formas ^^.

----------

## zorth

hola, veo que tienes una placa con hardware como la mia y usas la marvel yucom como se llame integrada, verdad? usa el modulo SKY2 y el mismo, es INESTABLE. vamos, lo puedes modprobear hasta el aburrimiento que lo mismo te tira 30 segs la red como que no.

yo tengo una gigabyteDQ6 con esa chip de red y harto de meterme en problemas, me compre una tarjeta d-link 10/100/1000 que usa chip realtek r8169 y VA DE LUJO.

si ves que es una cruz, por 13 euros, no te compliques la vida.

y por cierto..... si tienes el modulo correcto y lo has cargado con modprobe sin devolverte error alguno, lo dicho, comprate una tarjeta pci como la mia y solucionado.

saludos.

----------

## RiNoA__

Mi placa es una ASUS P5B-E Plus. Y el módulo sky2 sí que me carga con modprobe sin problemas, pero no puedo llegar a tener red por la sencilla razón que no puedo levantar el interfaz al no detectarme la tarjeta. Hombre, ya me imagino que con una tarjeta distinta que funcione mejor tiraría, pero si con el 2.6.20 funcionaba sin problemas, y  con el livecd de smallgentoo también... Estoy por volver a la versión del kernel 2.6.20 pero vamos, me gustaría poder solucionar este problema sin necesidad de comprar otra tarjeta, sino tendré que esperarme a que el módulo deje de ser experimental.

----------

## esteban_conde

No se si lo he leido todo bien, el caso es que yo uso sk98lin ese que dices que puede dar problemas con otros no me funciona, de todas formas creo que lo tienes facil arranca de nuevo con el liveCD y comprueba con lsmod el modulo que te carga, despues lo seleccionas en el kernel que compiles y creo que deberia funcionar.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que lo que se pueda arreglar por software hay que arreglarlo, lo de cambiar de hardware como ultimo recurso.

EDITO:

 *Quote:*   

> eth1394                18820  0 

 

Veo que si que te sale en los dos sitios

Con lo cual creo que deberia funcionar.

Aunque no se si lo has hecho te sugeriria que asignaras la IP con ifconfig.

ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2

route add default gw 192.168.1.1 

esas IPs son las mias tu deberias cambiarlas a tu gusto o siguir con dhcp despues de hacerla funcionar a mano.

suerte.

----------

## zorth

ah! pero estas usando el 2.6.21 !!!!!! el 2.6.21 NO TIENE SOPORTE PARA SKY2. si te miras estos foros veras mas de un mensaje como el tuyo referente a las tarjetas marvel yucom bla bla bla sky2 que es la misma para tu placa que para la mia, como el jmicron o el ich8r, o tu tienes ich7r? bueno, tanto da.

o tiras para el 2.6.20 que tenias, o para un 2.6.21 compras tarjeta nueva. por cierto, yo estoy usando ahora mismo el 2.6.21 recien salido del horno solo que no son las gentoo-sources, sino las vanilla. en fin, saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## RiNoA__

Sí, con el buscador ya me he dado cuenta que mucha gente tenía problemas similares, aunque no veía muchas quejas respecto al 2.6.21, casi todas eran del 2.6.20 que a la larga acababan solucionando, aunque después de ver un topic por ahí en ingles "sky2 still broken" lo empiezo a entender.

De todas formas, he posteado también en el foro "Network & Security" y me han mandado a aquí https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3946286#3946286  para un ebuild. Como no sabía de que me hablaban he googleado un rato para saber que era un ebuild y he seguido los pasos de http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds pero al hacer el "ebuild ... digest" tengo un error, que pondré ahora por si lo sabéis, pero antes quiero saber si no estoy perdiendo el tiempo haciendo esto si de todas formas no va a ir si no está soportando en el 2.6.21 como dices.

P.D.: Lo mio es jmicron.

```
#ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin/sk98lin-10.0.0.5.3.ebuild digest

: command not foundnet-misc/sk98lin/sk98lin-10.0.0.5.3.ebuild: line 4:

: command not foundnet-misc/sk98lin/sk98lin-10.0.0.5.3.ebuild: line 6:

!!! ERROR: net-misc/sk98-lin-10.0.5.3 failed.

Call stack:

   ebuild.sh, line 1512:    Called source ´/usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin/sk98lin-10.0.0.5.3.ebuild´

´  sk98lin-10.0.5.3.ebuild,  line 7:     Called inherit ´eutils

    ebuild.sh, line 1234:   Called die

.eclass could not be found by inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

esteban_conde, gracias por las sugerencias, pero eth0 no es una interfaz válida, no es la tarjeta ethernet, y las demás no existen, así que no puedo asignarle una ip... a nada   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit: Pues nada, que haciendo pruebas, olvidándome de lo de arriba, cargando el módulo sk98lin que he compilado con el kernel 2.6.21 nada más sí que me detecta ahora la tarjeta de red, me resulta curioso que con el livecd si que funcionara el sky2 pero en mi sistema no... He puesto en el nombre del topic "parcialmente solucionado" porque supongo que llegará un momento en que pueda usar sky2 (o que más da con tal de que funcione ya aunque sk98lin sea el módulo antiguo... o no, mejoraría algo que funcionara también con sky2?). 

Además, es que me da que este ebuild no hace nada más que añadir el sk98lin que ya te proporciona las nuevas versiones del kernel, ¿no? ¿O me equivoco? Porque sino me estoy haciendo ya un lío y no sé que diferencia hay a liarse con el ebuild respecto a compilarlo en el núcleo.

----------

## ekz

Ahora para emerger un paquete que no tenga sus correspondientes ficheros de integridad solo hay que emergerlo con 

```
emerge -av --digest paquete_rebelde
```

OJO: si el paquete al bajarse queda/viene corrupto, fallará al compilar (ojalá que sólo haga eso  :Confused:  )

SAludos

----------

## zorth

ummm...... sigo opinando que lo mejor ante un problema que se resuelve con una controladora de red ajena a la incorporada en placa es comprarla por 13 euros y arreando. opino esto porque creo que me he vuelto un comodon y es queeeeee..... dios mio..... la de dias y dias, miles de horas diria ya desde el 2003 que uso gentoo, que he perdido entre bugs, incompatibilidades y queriendo por webs solucionar lo a veces, solucionable facilmente como este caso. que vale mas? 13 euros y eth nueva o las horas de tu tiempo en un finde? xDDDDDDDDDDD

saludos.

----------

## elsdello

Hola buenas,

yo tengo esta targeta de red, una gigabyte ethernet

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Belkin F5D5005 Gigabit Desktop Network PCI Card (rev 12)

que por lo que a mi me parece, tiene el mismo chip que el tuyo, ya que funciona con un Marvell Tecnology Group Ltd. como el tuyo, y a mi me funciona de lujo poniendo la opcion dentro del nucleo que tu dices que el genkernel te puso como modulo.

 < > Marvell Yukon Chipset /SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED)

A mi mef unciona de lujo, prueba de ponerlo cargado al nucleo, ni como modulo, ni nada si no dentro del nucleo, a ver que tal te va.

Cuidate i suerte.

I'm a friki

----------

